#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Monteur (m/w/d) in Deutschland

## HRStrategy

Unser Kunde, ein deutsches Bauunternehmen, möchte Monteur dauerhaft einstellen.


*Standort:* 89081 Ulm*Beschäftigungsart:* Vollzeit*Zusatzangaben:* zum frühestmöglichen Eintrittstermin

Sie kennen jeden Winkel, jede Schraube und jedes Bauteil unserer Ladeneinrichtung und beherrschen nicht nur den Akkuschrauber aus dem Effeff. 
Reparaturen an unseren Verkaufsraumeinrichtungen meistern Sie mit links? 
Dann sind Sie bei uns genau richtig! Denn durch Ihren Einsatz gewährleisten Sie eine rundum kundenfreundliche Ladeneinrichtung in unseren Filialen.

*Das zeichnet Sie sonst noch aus:*


Eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung im handwerklichen BereichHandwerkliches Geschick und solide Kenntnisse im Umgang mit unterschiedlichsten Werkstoffen wie Glas, Metall, Kunststoff und HolzHohe Mobilität und ReisebereitschaftFührerschein Klasse BTeamfähigkeit

*Ihre Aufgaben bei uns:*


Wöchentliche Montageeinsätze im Rahmen unserer Neubau- und Modernisierungsprojekte in Süddeutschland (Ulm und Umgebung)Servicereparaturen an unseren VerkaufsraumeinrichtungenSelbstständige Entwicklung von Sonderlösungen und individuelle Anpassung der Ladeneinrichtung vor Ort

*Das können Sie erwarten:*


Einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz in einem gesunden UnternehmenEine bedarfsgerechte und gründliche EinarbeitungMitarbeitereinkaufsrabatt in allen FilialenFreiwillige soziale Leistungen wie betriebliche Altersvorsorge und vermögenswirksame Leistungen

So bunt, vielseitig und überraschend wie unser Sortiment sind auch Ihre Karrieremöglichkeiten bei uns. 
Mit jährlich 30 bis 50 Filialneueröffnungen und rund 35.000 Mitarbeitern in 7 Ländern gehören wir zu den führenden Einzelhandelskonzernen in Europa. 

Bittesenden Sie Ihren Lebenslauf in Deutsch an cv@hrstrategy.gr 

*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants*: Wirverpflichtenuns, unseren Kunden den bestmöglichen Service und die beste Qualitätzubieten.

----------

